# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El puente Mike oCallaghan...o el Puente de la presa Hoover

## jlois

Hay muchas obras que son dignas de ser ensalzadas y sobretodo, de prestarles la atención que se merecen desde este foro...una de ellas, es sin duda , este colosal puente que se ha construido junto a la presa más famosa de los EE.UU.



Su construcción ha sido un verdadero reto de ingeniería que muchos seguro habeis podido ver en los reportajes de Discovery Channel, pero que ahora pueden disfrutar aquellos que lo visiten. Para mí que son dos maravillas que ahora se encuentran una al lado de la otra...aunque las técnicas de construcción del puente disten mucho y con mucho de las de la construcción de la colosal Presa Hoover.









http://www.periodistadigital.com/mun...truccion.shtml

http://www.diariodelviajero.com/amer...a-presa-hoover







Después de ocho años y con una inversión de 240 millones de dólares se inauguró el puente de la represa Hoover Dam, el cual acortará el viaje entre Las Vegas y Phoenix. El puente de cuatro carriles es de 890 metros sobre el río y 1,900 pies de largo, el más largo construido con arcos de hormigón en el Hemisferio Occidental. 

El puente lleva el nombre del ex gobernador de Nevada O'Callaghan Mike y la ex estrella de los Cardinals de Arizona Pat Tillman, quien murió en Afganistán cuando servia a la armada estadounidense. Los familiares de los dos hombres se unieron a los funcionarios estatales y federales en la ceremonia de ayer, junto con cientos de trabajadores de la construcción y sus familias. El puente se abre al tráfico de vehículos la próxima semana, pero los ciclistas serán los primeros en cruzar mañana sábado. En la ceremonia de inauguración se encontraban las autoridades tanto de Nevada como de Arizona.

El secretario de Transporte de EEUU, Ray LaHood expresó que la presa Hoover es una de las maravillas del mundo y el puente es una maravilla de la ingeniería.Asimismo sostuvo que el puente es uno de los 15 mil proyectos de transporte que incluyen la actualización de 4 mill millas de carretera.

Fueron necesarios cinco años y 21 mil trabajadores para construir la presa, y un costo de $ 165 millones. El último de sus más de 5 millones de barriles de cemento se vierte en el año 1935. En tanto, las autoridades dijeron que el puente contiene unos 16 millones de libras de acero, 30 mucho más allá de Phoenix desde Las Vegas. El precio de 240 millones dólares incluye los costos de la construcción de caminos y pequeños puentes que conducen a la duración de pintoresco.

El nuevo puente de cuatro carriles permite a los viajeros pasar por alto de la represa mucho más rápido y sin puntos de control. El Departamento de Transporte de EE.UU. estima que recortará al menos en 30 minutos de viaje.

http://www.alianzapv.com/locales/act...ver-dam-bypass

----------


## sergi1907

Una auténtica maravilla de ingeniería.
Estos americanos todo lo hacen a lo grande, desde el puente se tendrán unas vistas privilegiadas de la presa.

----------


## Los terrines

Espectaculares imágenes las que nos muestras, jlois; muchas gracias por ellas.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Debe ser una pasada ver la presa desembalsando, ¡menudo mirador! ...pero para los acompañantes del conductor  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bonito puente. Precisamente, creo que el sábado pasado, en la Sexta salío en un programa de por las mañanas. Si que tiene que ser un espectaculo. Y menudas vistas desde el puente, tiene que dar un vértigo...  :Stick Out Tongue:  Si mirar hacía abajo en el nuevo puente del rio Argos da algo de cosa, anda que en ese.... 

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Gracias artista por ponernos fotos de esa obra colosal... Sin duda para mi gusto está muy cerquita de una de las presas más espectaculares del mundo...
Me encanta ésta presa. Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jojojojojo. Menudas vistas debe de haber desde ahí.
Creo que tiene que dar miedo asomarse por ahí. Eso sí, tiene que merecer la pena.
Gracias por la información jlois.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La presa hoover es un icono en la construcción de presas y por lo que se ve el puente es una maravilla.
La verdad que los americanos en estas dos construcciones se han pasado, hay que quitarse el sombrero.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un puente realmente espectacular... he visto algunos documentales de su construcción y es una pasada, menudo sitio para hacer puenting, tiene que ser la leche poder cruzar ese puente y ver ese precipicio. Desde ahí arriba se tienen que hacer unas fotos tremendas de la presa, y del valle cuando la presa tire agua por esas bocas de los túneles excavados en la roca tiene que ser flipante, eso sí, cuando sople el aire por ese valle, las rachas de viento ahí arriba deben ser curiosas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Así se ve la presa Hoover desde arriba del puente:


Fuente: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...completed.html

Aunque mejor no mirar hacia abajo no sea que alguno eche la papilla...


Fuente: http://webby.com/humor/blog/index.php?d=02&m=05&y=09

Y por supuesto, en todo sitio debe haber algún loco, y un puente así, es un buen reclamo para algunos lunáticos  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2011...national-awar/

Por cierto, pongo los vídeos del documental emitido en La Sexta. En el primer vídeo, podéis ver como desembalsa la presa, espectacular.

----------


## jlois

Muy buena recopilación de videos , F.Lázaro, y aunque en principio la estrella de este hilo debiera ser el puente en sí, la cercanía de la la Presa Hoover, hace que las miradas no dejen de ir en una dirección u en otra. 
Conozco a un "afortunado" que pudo acercarse a este lugar, cuando el puente aún se hallaba en la fase de hormigonado del arco y me ha comentado que una de las cuestiones que más se llevaba a rajatabla era la seguridad, pero la seguridad en cuanto a que para acceder a la coronación de la presa había que pasar anteriormente por varios puntos de control, y es que Hoover Dam , es un referente único en los EE.UU. y por lo tanto considerado de objetivo potencial en un supuesto acto terrorista. 
La verdad, no me extraña en absoluto que blinden la presa a cal y canto porque sus números son de infarto y para mí, siempre fué una de las obras`por las que más curiosidad he tenido.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoover_Dam

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presa_Hoover

http://www.anfrix.com/2008/12/la-con...ocos-segundos/

En cuanto al puente...bueno, en alguno de esos reportajes que se citan aparecen velocidades del viento en torno a los 125 km/h. No sería yo el que me arrimase a esas barandillas para  realizar una foto con esas rachas...más bien lo dejaría para un día en calma, jejeje.

----------

